

Rate/review our startup - Web-based VoIP+Jabber IM - indafon
http://www.indafon.com

======
rahulgarg
Also can you add a "test contact" like in skype? I am now logged in but have
no idea whether its working or not :)

------
rw
The very first thing I see:

    
    
       Error	
       You have to enable Cookies!
    

Convince the user. Why should I?

------
rahulgarg
Can I get an option to display rates in CAD or if not at least USD please?

------
rkowalick
What does a cartoon cowboy with a bandoleer have to do with all of this?

~~~
omouse
It's a logo. What does an apple have to do with Apple Computers? Exactly.

~~~
poppysan
The apple in apple computers is explainable. If your logo fit your name or a
concept, then it would work, but as of now its just not connecting. otherwise,
without signing up, I'd like to see the app in action with a tour vid or
screen grabs.

~~~
indafon
The cowboy is only the logo for our beta campaign: by sending out Wanted signs
to your friends you may invite them in a funny way,and if he or she is signing
up both of you get free minutes for calling.

------
indafon
Sure! We'll have this opportunity in a few weeks.

